# Natural beauty



## John_O (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a friend who runs a wild animal rescue/sanctuary in NJ. As well as a dog & cat shelter. This is Nayla, a true natural beauty!


----------



## escorial (Dec 16, 2013)

wow!....lost for words.


----------



## Foxee (Dec 16, 2013)

I agree! What a great shot and a gorgeous subject!


----------



## Gargh (Dec 16, 2013)

Stunning John! She is handsome. I couldn't get that close though without wanting to rub her nose and see if she nuzzles in like my cat. Yup, there's a good reason I'm not allowed in the zoo


----------



## Gumby (Dec 16, 2013)

What a stunning photo! She is gorgeous! Great shot, John.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Dec 17, 2013)

It's some funny how face detection works in my mind. I look at this and see a human face, just because that's what my mind searches for.

Great shot.


----------



## Silvyy (Jan 15, 2014)

absolutely beautiful


----------

